# Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes



## Vertigo (Oct 10, 2013)

5/5 stars

I was completely blown away by this book, but whilst it is easy to read it is not an easy read; the reader’s emotions are dragged through a mangle and handed back at the end with no apologies. The close and frequently painful intimacy of the first person narrative takes the reader on a roller-coaster ride from Charlie’s slow and foggy genesis to his pinnacle of achievement and then, inevitably, all the way back again.

I can’t help but make comparisons between this book and Elizabeth Moon’s _The Speed of Dark_ that I read six months ago. Both books deal with people with learning difficulties; Keyes’ empathy with retards (written in the ‘60s remember) and Moon’s with autistics is similar in that both books make the point that, despite the way in which so many people treat these unfortunates, they are humans and deserve the same respect and consideration as any other human. Moon focuses more on her protagonist’s life as an autistic working out whether he wants the ‘cure,’ Keyes focus more on the changes that come after the ‘cure.’ Both treat the cure with caution - suspicion even - to have a rebirth somebody must first die. Moon’s original Lou and Keyes’ original Charlie are left behind, effectively killed by the ‘cure,’ and replaced with new versions; smarter yes, but no longer able to relate to their old friends and those old friends no longer see the person they had known. This bittersweet mixture of achievement and loss does not make for light reading; it obliges you to pause and consider your own attitudes towards such people which can never be a bad thing.

Keyes’ writing throughout the book is masterful. The ‘progris riports’ narrative of the retarded Charlie is beautifully constructed; I have read a number of books written in an illiterate, pigeon English but never as well done as here (sorry Banksie, though I loved Feersum Endjinn, Mr Keyes has done a better job). The language and spelling are clearly illiterate and yet easy to read. What is more remarkable is the change as Charlie’s intelligence increases; there is nothing abrupt, just a gradual shift to better spelling, better sentence construction and more sophisticated vocabulary, _and_ more sophisticated thinking. The changes in Charlie’s character are even more profound but the reader can’t help but feel sorry for the lost innocence of the old Charlie. This latter change is beautifully highlighted by Charlie’s changing relationship with his original teacher Miss Kinnian.

A beautiful, haunting book that I’m not ashamed to admit had me reaching for the tissues. It will be going onto my to-reread list.


----------



## The Judge (Oct 10, 2013)

Absolutely agree with this!  I read it in one sitting, barely able to move, and I ended emotionally exhausted and in floods of tears. Even trying to explain the plot to someone has me starting to cry.  A brilliant, compassionate, truthful book, brilliantly executed.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 10, 2013)

The Judge said:


> Absolutely agree with this!  I read it in one sitting, barely able to move, and I ended emotionally exhausted and in floods of tears. Even trying to explain the plot to someone has me starting to cry.  A brilliant, compassionate, truthful book, brilliantly executed.



Wow! TJ 

This must be amazing! I take it the story is Fantasy?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 10, 2013)

I have it in my tbr pile: must bump it. (It's sci fi, Gary.)


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 10, 2013)

Just bought it for Kindle! 

If TJ loves it then... my God it must be good!

Love ya TJ


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 10, 2013)

I LOVE THIS BOOK.

No, but really. It's my favourite novel. I've read it countless times now. I've recommended it to all my friends. And, of course, every single one has been in floods of tears by the end. Even me, after so many readings. I'm all right until the last three pages. Then when he says "please let me remember to read and write" that's just it, it's all downhill from there.

Just such a beautiful, well written, poignant and brilliant book.

EDIT: Also, it's science fiction, but not heavily so.

Oops, Springs already answered. Got too carried away


----------



## The Judge (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, it's SF, Gary, but... (I'm tempted to say, Jim, but not as we know it... ) 

There are no aliens or strange worlds, no villains or weapons, no long descriptions of technology, and not a great deal of science.  In fact not a lot happens, externally.  A man with a mental disability and a very low IQ, who is sweet and simple, is the subject of an experiment following which he becomes super-intelligent, just like the lab mouse, Algernon.  But he discovers a flaw in the science, and he knows he will revert to his previous state -- just as Algernon does.

It's definitely not an action-y book.  It's hope and emotion and love, and what it means to be human.  And I'm crossing my fingers you like it now you've bought it, taking my recommendation on trust.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 10, 2013)

The Judge said:


> Yes, it's SF, Gary, but... (I'm tempted to say, Jim, but not as we know it... )
> 
> There are no aliens or strange worlds, no villains or weapons, no long descriptions of technology, and not a great deal of science.  In fact not a lot happens, externally.  A man with a mental disability and a very low IQ, who is sweet and simple, is the subject of an experiment following which he becomes super-intelligent, just like the lab mouse, Algernon.  But he discovers a flaw in the science, and he knows he will revert to his previous state -- just as Algernon does.
> 
> It's definitely not an action-y book.  It's hope and emotion and love, and what it means to be human.  And I'm crossing my fingers you like it now you've bought it, taking my recommendation on trust.



Do you offer a money back guarantee! LOL


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never read the novel. I read the short story when it first came out (magazine of fantasy and science fiction, pre 1960) and didn't feel it could be improved by lengthening it. It was complete, lacked nothing.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 11, 2013)

Not read the short so can't comment on that. But this is certainly a book I'd recommend to anyone (just don't read it in public!). I very much doubt you'll be disappointed Gary.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 11, 2013)

One of my all-time favourites. For me, this stands shoulder to shoulder with 'The Classics'.  

The film is pretty good too (_Charley_...won an Oscar) but not easy to get hold of - I managed to pick up an ex-library copy a few months ago on DVD.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 11, 2013)

chrispenycate said:


> I've never read the novel. I read the short story when it first came out (magazine of fantasy and science fiction, pre 1960) and didn't feel it could be improved by lengthening it. It was complete, lacked nothing.


 
Having read both, I will confess that I personally prefer the short story, but that may well be because it was what I encountered originally. On the other hand, the novel has layers that the shorter version could not possibly have, and is well worth reading... I've now read it at least four or five times, and my favorable feeling about it continues to increase.



Foxbat said:


> One of my all-time favourites. For me, this stands shoulder to shoulder with 'The Classics'.
> 
> The film is pretty good too (_Charley_...won an Oscar) but not easy to get hold of - I managed to pick up an ex-library copy a few months ago on DVD.


 
I haven't seen the film in decades, but I remember just what a powerful film it was, and Cliff Robertson's performance was absolutely wonderful. 

TJ (and Gary)... this is one of the ones I recommend most to those who have that idea of sf. Science fiction is such an incredibly broad field; the stereotypical idea of what comprises science fiction is very much like trying to cram the universe into a matchbox and claim it all fits. It just doesn't. Any field of literature which can cover things as diverse as Moorcock's Cornelius books, or *Blood*; Ellison's "I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream"; Raymond Z. Gallun's "Old Faithful"; Lester del Rey's "Day is Done" (or "Nerves"); Asimov's "The Ugly Little Boy"; Heinlein's "Requiem" or "Ordeal in Space" (let alone *Stranger in a Strange Land*); Wilhelm's *Where Late the Sweet Birds Sang*; Kornbluth's "The Little Black Bag" or "The Marching Morons"; Leiber's "A Pail of Air" or "Ship of Shadows" or *The Big Time*; Joanna Russ'* The Female Man*; Capek's *R.U.R.*; any of the works of James Tiptree, Jr.; Moore and Kuttner's "Vintage Season", "The Children's Hour", or "Mimsey Were the Borogoves"; Stapledon's *Star Maker* or *Last and First Men*; Pohl's "Day One Million"; Clarke's* Prelude to Space* or *Childhood's End*; Dick's *Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep*; Bester's *The Demolished Man* or *The Stars My Destination*; Bradbury's *The Martian Chronicles*, *The Illustrated Man*, "I Sing the Body Electric", or a dozen other titles I can think of; -- all this just off the top of my head, mind you -- simply cannot be summed up easily. There are science fiction terror tales, mysteries, sociological pieces, comedies, tragedies, histories, deeply personal stories, gimmick tales, ghost stories, cautionary tales, or just about any other kind of story you care to imagine.

I realize you certainly are aware of this, but I still get the impression that the other is the "default" image which comes to mind whenever the term "science fiction" pops up, and that's really a shame, as the diversity of the field includes a tremendous number of deeply human tales, even within those which are considered "hard" science fiction (e.g., Godwin's "The Cold Equations", certainly one of the most wrenching tales out there... or this little gem by Daniel Keyes, which has long since transcended any genre boundaries....

And, for those for whom the preceding didn't entirely put off... yes, I agree; this is one of those absolutely wonderful gems of a book (or, should it be your fortune, short story) which, once discovered, you will never, ever forget....


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 11, 2013)

One aspect of the ending that I found interesting was that, although Keyes takes the story full circle at the end, it's not quite full circle. SPOILERS:

In the end there is one major positive change from Charlie's situation and that is the change in attitude of Gimpy, Joe and Frank who maybe now understand Charlie better and become his protectors instead of his tormentors (even if Charlie hadn't understood he was being tormented in the beginning). A ray of hope to lighten the tragic ending.


----------



## jastius (Oct 11, 2013)

it was one of the ones we read in school. sixth grade I believe. we also saw the film at the end of it. later i read the short story that chrispy is speaking of. 
Chrispy the short story is not even similar. except for the titles you would never have an idea that they were the same story. you can read the book without fear of spoiling the short story for yourself. the movie is a little bit different then the book, again. 
our teacher said that that is why you must read your assigned books and not rely upon a film adaptation when the changes were brought up.

the book has you rooting for the main character and when life turns around as it usually does, it is simply heart-wrenching. my dad read it after he saw me being upset about it as i was reading, and he said to remember that there were a lot of people out there with little or no opportunity to experience change. that we are capable of knowing the difference is a reason to be thankful and to make the most of what opportunity presents itself in our lives. he said that it wasn't tragic per se but rather an exhibition of the capacity of the individual to be both compelled into a role by the dictates of others and to overcome what role he was placed in.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 11, 2013)

I was taking a carrier bag full of books to a place where you give them away (sorry, books, but this move required sacrifice) and noticed a copy (very stark black and white cover, right?) and bent towards it – then 'You are here to get rid of books, not collect more. Tenacity.'

So I didn't. But perhaps, if I dispose of a few more books, it will still be there.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 12, 2013)

jastius said:


> Chrispy the short story is not even similar. except for the titles you would never have an idea that they were the same story. you can read the book without fear of spoiling the short story for yourself. the movie is a little bit different then the book, again.


 
Actually, I'd say that -- as far as basic plot and even large sections of the writing go -- they are very similar... at least, within the restrictions of the short story form in comparison to the much roomier ones of the novel. In those sections which are shared, unless my memory fails me entirely, the writing is almost identical; and the story arc itself (Charlie's development, realization, and return to his former state or worse) remains very much the same. The differences are largely in expansion of examination of characters and implications, rounding out and deepening what (necessarily) had to be handled much more sparingly in the shorter format.

Still, the differences are quite notable, and the additions are by no means simply padding; they make the novel very much a worthy work in its own right....


----------



## JoanDrake (Oct 14, 2013)

It's extremely well written and you'll like it a lot if you like the kind of "cautionary" story it is, but I don't, so I never pursued the novel or movie.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 14, 2013)

j. d. worthington said:


> Having read both, I will confess that I personally prefer the short story, but that may well be because it was what I encountered originally. On the other hand, the novel has layers that the shorter version could not possibly have, and is well worth reading... I've now read it at least four or five times, and my favorable feeling about it continues to increase.



Agree with everything J.D. says on this.

For those considering reading this - don't wait, start now. So well written and such an emotional roller coaster.

I managed to persuade the county library service to include this on the reading group list for my local library. We rigged the voting (not ashamed in the slightest) and got it selected. It was met with universal acclaim. Some denied it was Science Fiction as 'they don't like that stuff' but couldn't deny the shear quality of the writing and the story.

BTW this story is absolutely the best example I have ever seen of 'show don't tell'.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 15, 2013)

mosaix said:


> Some denied it was Science Fiction as 'they don't like that stuff' but couldn't deny the shear quality of the writing and the story.



Can you include a book on logical fallacies for the next round?

"I don't like science fiction.
I liked this book.
Therefore, this book is not science fiction."


It's one of my favorites of all time, and I'm glad to see new people getting into it. I always have at least two copies, because one is my leather one and I don't like to read those, but I try to keep a spare for giving away.


----------



## Sourdust (Oct 15, 2013)

Am I the only emotionally barren, Spock-like deviant to find this story (never felt compelled to read the novel) a bit too sentimental, even mawkish?

There's a humanistic strain in the more literary American SF of the 50s/60s that really wants the reader to _feel_ for the plight of marginalised, vulnerable characters: one could group 'Algernon' with such earlier stories as Judith Merril's 'That Only a Mother' and Richard Matheson's 'Born of Man and Woman' (both included in Silverberg's _SF Hall of Fame_ anthology), as well as Sturgeon's _More than Human_. 

While I appreciate the quality of all these works, and prefer them to the tough guy posturing of Heinlein, they are still a bit too earnestly 'heart on sleeve' for my taste. (I prefer the more sardonic, irreverent vein of Pohl & Kornbluth, or Sheckley.)


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 15, 2013)

Sourdust, I can certainly see that some people would not like this story; it certainly lays the emotion on pretty thick.

But there's nothing wrong with not liking it. Vive le difference! (I thought The Stars My Destination was massively overrated but... shhhh!... don't tell anyone! )


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm normally allergic to mawkishness and I can certainly see how it could hit you that way - it strikes me as maybe the only legitimate complaint (other than simply "doesn't do it for me, not my kind of thing") that could be leveled against it. I think the reason it doesn't hit me that way, though, is that Charlie, as far as I recall, handled his crushing situation manfully and, by choice of narrative point of view, the story doesn't really try to "force us to feel" - it's all elliptical, implied feeling. It's told stoically, despite being such emotionally loaded material. The feelings are, for instance, the teacher for Charlie and Charlie for Algernon more than Charlie for himself (or, obviously, Algernon for himself ). But it is true that, if readers don't have an emotional reaction to it and they aren't directly fascinated by the experiment itself, that does knock out a huge chunk of the story and they aren't likely to like it much.

As I've said elsewhere, put me down as a "read the story and the book in that order and like them in that order" guy - I don't much care for the novel given that the story exists, and do give the story 5/5. But I'm sure I'd give the novel a 4 or 5 of 5 if the story didn't exist. And I agree with j.d. that, by my recollection, the story is pretty much left alone in the novel but is just inflated with some subplots and additional scenes - they're fundamentally similar.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 16, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I thought The Stars My Destination was massively overrated



Agree with you on that, Vertigo.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 16, 2013)

Hooray! But I generally have to duck every time I say it


----------



## Rodders (Sep 2, 2020)

This has been on my want to read list for a long time but for some reason, I just never got around to it.

One of my reading goals for 2020 was to read more classic science fiction, so I'm going to start with this today, after I finish my current read.

Edit: I've just seen how old this thread is. Oh well. It doesn't hurt to necropost a classic.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 5, 2020)

I remember reading this in high school. The ending is a real tearjerker.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 5, 2020)

I must be dead inside. I read this last year and while it was interesting and well written it didn't have much impact on me emotionally.  It was a good book and I'm glad I read it but it's not one I would heartily recommend to people.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 12, 2020)

I finished this today and golly, it was a real treat and well deserving of its status as a classic. I must confess that my bottom lip quivered at the end and I’m thankful that Charlie’s decline was quick and not drawn out.

I was taken aback by the book somewhat when it occurred to me that the saddest part for me was not Charlie’s retardation, rise to genius, and degradation of his new found intellect, but the sense of loneliness that I felt that Charlie had endured throughout his life.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 12, 2020)

That struck me as well Rodders. No matter what Charlie did he was isolated from everyone he knew, the only one he felt any real connection to was Algernon. Charlie's desperation to keep Algernon from deteriorating was probably the most gut twisting element for me.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 12, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I finished this today and golly, it was a real treat and well deserving of its status as a classic. I must confess that my bottom lip quivered at the end and I’m thankful that Charlie’s decline was quick and not drawn out.
> 
> I was taken aback by the book somewhat when it occurred to me that the saddest part for me was not Charlie’s retardation, rise to genius, and degradation of his new found intellect, but the sense of loneliness that I felt that Charlie had endured throughout his life.


Looking back now I think that was one of the big messages of the book; if you're 'different' it's going to be lonely, doesn't matter which end of the spectrum, or any other spectrum, you are.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 12, 2020)

Charlie’s change was interesting.

In the beginning, Charlie was a fool to get the approval of his ”friends” in the bakery, even though they were horrible to him. At the end of the book, Charlie was being defended by those same people. They’d accepted him, but he couldn’t accept himself. It really was a wonderful book.


----------



## nixie (Sep 13, 2020)

I've finally got round to starting this. Blown away doesn't cover it, had to put it down for a little while to let it all sink in. I'm up to Charlie renting the apartment for him an Algernon. 
It is an amazing beautiful book. I know its classed as sci-fi but its a lot more.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 13, 2020)

nixie said:


> I've finally got round to starting this. Blown away doesn't cover it, had to put it down for a little while to let it all sink in. I'm up to Charlie renting the apartment for him an Algernon.
> It is an amazing beautiful book. I know its classed as sci-fi but its a lot more.


It’s just a beautiful book regardless of any genre


----------



## Dark empathy (Sep 17, 2020)

Glad to see a discussion of this one.

I ran across Kee's account of how he wrote it in one of the Nebula awards collections, and was so fascinated by the premise I had to give it a go, particularly since a lot of my academic work has been on interlectual disabilities.

In general really good, though I slightly wish Charley's emotional connections hadn't rested on his interlect, since generally what I've seen, interlectually disabled people are quite able to form emmotional attachments.

Also, a little dated on the Freudian references for my liking, but not enough to in any sense spoil the story.

Ironically, my only major problem was that this was if anything too! grim.

Kee's said his agent apparently argued that in the end Charley's development shouldn't reverse, that it ended with a big happy family charley Marries allice and becomes the worlds' greatest scientist type of ending.


Kees vehemently p[ protested against this, which is fair enough since it wouldn't be the book it was without the slant it has.

However, I can't help thinking Kees almost went a little too far the other way.


----------

